# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  يَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ

## سراج منير

*بنى اسرائيل*   *. الآية : 40 {يَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ}*  *
  : {يَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ}*  *وإسرائيل هو يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم السلام* *من هم بنى اسرائيل :* *بنى اسرائيل*   *اليهود :*  *عامل رئيسى ومؤثر ف كل الكوارث على وجة الارض (ويسعون فى الارض فسادا )* *(( كلما اوقدوا نارا اطفاها الله ))*   *ولكن السؤال من هم بنى اسرائيل ؟ بنى اسرائيل من سلالة سام ابن نوح حيث ان نوح علية السلام انجب ثلاثة اولاد سام  و حام ويافث*   *ويعتبر سام ابو العرب والمسلمين والفرس والروم وبنى اسرائيل ------ اما حام ابو البربر والسودان والحبشة ----- ويافث ابو الصقالبة والترك وياجوج وماجوج*  *خريطة بنى اسرائيل ( ومن سلالة سام خرج سيدنا ابراهيم* *الذى انجب اسماعيل (وخرج من سلالتة نبينا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم* *وانجب واسحاق* *( الذى انجب العيص وهو الاكبر وخرج من زرينة  بنى الاصفر* *والاصغر كان يعقوب (اسرائيل )*  *وسمى يعقوب لانة جاء فى اعقاب العيص وكان فى فلسطين  وقد تزوج اربعة  انجب احدى عشر ولدا فى فلسطين ولكن نتيجة خوفة من اخوة الاكبر العيص فر هاربا الى حيران ثم لما تالحا رجع مرة اخرى الى ارض كنعان فلسطين وانجب الثانى عشر وهو بنيامين*   *وبالترتيب بنى اسرائيل كا الاتى* *(( روبيل – شمعون – لاوى ومنة عازر ومنة قافث ومنة عمران ومنة موسى عاية السلام –والرابع يهوذا – دان – نفتالى – جاد – اشهر – ايساخر- زايلون – يوسف- واخيرا بنيامين ))*   *وملحوظة لم تنزل التوراة الا على موسى فاذا لم يشاهدها ابراهيم ولا الاثنى عشر بنى اسرائيل الا بعد موسى*   *ظل ال 12 سبط عايشين بفلسطين وفصة سيدنا يوسف وانتقالة الى بيت العزيز فى مصر وتمكينة ثم بعث الى والدية واخوتة الى ارض مصر حيث عاشوا 430 سنة وانجب ذرية بنى اسرائيل ثم خرج بهم موسى علية السلام الى الارض المقدسة بعد غرق فرعون ونزول التوراة علية فى سيناء فى جبل الطور وهى تكليف بالدعوة وفرض عيدليهم فيها الجهاد ضد الكنعانيين*  *قالوا ياموسى انا لن ندخلها ابدا ماداموا فيها فذهب انت وربك فقاتلا انا ها هنا قاعدون ))*  *ونتيجة كفرهم وافسادهم*  *وكانت عاصمت مملكتهم اورشليم (القدس ) ثم توسعت مملكة اسرائيل فى عهد داود وابنة سليمان عليهما السلام وكانت تلك الفترة التى تميز فيها بنى اسرائيل ( وانى فضلتكم على العالمين ) تميزو على جميع الامم بكثرة انبياءهم وكثرة اكرام الله لهم من المعجزات وكانت التوراة غير المحرفة تدعوا الى الاسلام الذى هو دين التوحيد دين جميع الانبياء*   *لكن بنى اسرائيل عصوا وفجروا وفسدوا وعاثوا فى الارض فسادا وعبدوا الاصنام وبدلوا وحرفوا التوراة*    *فادبهم الله بملك بابل بوخذ نصر سنة 586 م فدمر الهيكل واخذهم اسرى ودمر اورشليم وهذا هو السبى الاول والافساد الاول*   *اما الافساد الثانى وهو الاكبر فى جميع الارض*  *قال تعالى عن الافساد الاو والثانى* *((وَقَضَيْنَا إِلَى بَنِي إسْرائِيلَ فِي الْكِتَابِ لَتُفْسِدُنَّ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَلَتَعْلُنَّ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا (4) فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ أُولَاهُمَا بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ عِبَادًا لَنَا أُولِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ فَجَاسُوا خِلَالَ الدِّيَارِ وَكَانَ وَعْدًا مَفْعُولًا (5) ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَا لَكُمُ الْكَرَّةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَمْدَدْنَاكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ أَكْثَرَ نَفِيرًا (6) إِنْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَإِنْ أَسَأْتُمْ فَلَهَا فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ الْآَخِرَةِ لِيَسُوءُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَلِيَدْخُلُوا الْمَسْجِدَ كَمَا دَخَلُوهُ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَلِيُتَبِّرُوا مَا عَلَوْا تَتْبِيرًا*   *ففى سفر ارميا الاصحاح 34 الاية*  *(1-2) الكلمة التى صارت الى ارميا من قبل الرب حين كان نوبخذناصر ملك بابل وكل جيشة وكل ممالك اراضى سلطان يدة وكل الشعوب يحاربون اورشليم وكل مدنها قائلة (2) هكذا قال الرب الة اسرائيل اذهب وكلم صدقيا ملك يهوذا وقل لة هكذا قال الرب ها انا ذا ادفع هذة المدينة ليد ملك بابل فيحرقها بالنار*   *بعد 70 سنة من السبى سيطرت المملكة الفارسية على البابلية بقيادة الملك كوروش الفارسى الذى تزوج يهودية تدعى (استرا ) التى لها سفر فى التوراة وقد اقنعت الملك كوروش بالعفو عن بنى اسرائيل وعادوا الى ارضهم فلسطين*    *اما فى سنة 70 ميلادية سيطر الرومان على فارس ودمروا فلسطين واورشليم ودمروا الهيكل وهجروهم واصدر الامبراطور الرومانى بتحريم فلسطين على اليهود وهكذا كان الامر الى وعد بلفور*   *وفتحت فلسطين فى عهد امير المؤمنين عمر واصبحت عربيةة اسلامية ثم حررها المسلمون على يد صلاح الدين*    *عاش بنى اسرائيل فى الشتات 1840 سنة الى عهد ووعد بلفور سنة 1948 حيث العودة الى فلسطين*   *عاش اليهود عالة على الامم واجمع المؤرخون بان اى مجموعة يهودية فى اى ارض كانت تعمل على الافساد فى الامم التى نزولو عليهم لذلك عملت الامم لاتقاء فسادهم بتجميعهم فى معسكرات منفصلة فى اطراف البلاد (الجيتوا )*    *عمل اليهود فى السر على تنظيمينين عالمينين* *(الصهيونية – الماسونية )* *وخططت التنظيمات اليهودية بالثورة فى فرنسا (الثورة الفرنسية ) التى كانت نقطة التحول فى حياة اليهود ومن بنود الثورة الفرنسية منح اليهود نفس حقوق المواطن الفرنسى --- ومن هناك انطلقت سيطرة اليهود على المال والاعلام والاقتصاد*   *وهنا بدات الصهيونية السياسية وعناها (حركة سياسية يهودية ومنظمة تنفذية ومهمتها*  *تجميع اليهود فى مكان واحد*  *اقامة مملكة اسرائيل الكبرى*  *بناء هيكل سليمان*  *تهيئة الاوضاع لنزول المسيح المخلص (الدجال)*  *السيطرة على العالم بقيادة ملك يهودى من دم صهيون يحكم العالم من القدس ولعمل ذلك  وضعوا خطة جهنمية للسيطرة على العالم فى 24 خطوة وسموها بروتكولات حكماء صهيون*  *ولعمل ذلك تكونت جمعية يهودية سميت جمعية الاتحاد والترقى بقيادة تيودور هرتزل وتم تكليف هذة الجمعية بالبحث عن وطن يتم تجميع اليهود فية باى ثمن ومن الدول التى كانت مرشحة (الارجنتين – بولندا – كينيا )*  *ولكن فكر هرتزل فى فلسطين التى كانت تحت قيادة الرجل المريض (الخلافة العثمانية ) وكانت فلسطين محتلة من بريطانيا*  *عرض هرنزل تسديد فاتورة ديون الدولة العثمانية على السلطان عبد الحميد الثانى الذى رفض بشدة على التنازل على فلسطين لليهود فافتعل اليهود الحرب العالمية الاولى بين (بريطانيا-وفرنسا-وروسيا) من حهة ومن حهة اخرى ( المانيا النمسا وتركيا )*  *بعد ان عاش اليهود فى المانيا لمدد طويلة وكانت لهم نفس حقوق المواطن الالمانى عملوا على خسران الالمان فى العالمية الاولى وكانت لهم اليد العليا فى تكبيل المانيا بمعاهدة فرساى لذلك كان الانتقام الرهيب من قبل هتلر وفى نفس الوقت عمل اليهود واستغلوا الموقف وطلبوا من بريطانيا وعد بلفور فوافقت بريطانيا التى كانت مثقلة بديون الحرب وكان اليهود قد اغروها بالضغط على امريكا لتدخل الحرب بجانبها ودخلت امريكا الحرب والتزمت بريطانيا بتهجير اليهود الى فلسطين بوعد بلفور*   *وبموجب معاهدة سليكس بيكوا قسمت الدول العربية وقسمت فلسطين الى يهودية وعربية وانطلقت عصابات الهاجاناة التلى شكلت فيما بعد الجيش اليهودى وعصابات تخرى مثل شيترن بطرد العرب وتهجريهم*  *ومن البروتكول ال 13 نقراء خطتهم العالمية وهى*  *وضع خطة للسيطرة على العالم وافساد جميع الاديان*  *اشعال الفتن بين الشعوب والحكام وهدم القيم تحت شعار (الحرية –والعدالة-والمساواة )*  *نشر الفوضى والاباحية والحرية الجنسية عن طريق الاعلام من السينما والمسرح والتلفزيون والاندية الرياضية والمحافل الماسونية*  *يجب ان يعامل الناس معاملة احيوانت وان تساس الحكام بالاغراءات المالية والجنسية والمناصب حتى يمكن ازلالهم واسقاطهم فى الى وقت اى يكون جميع جميع الحكام تحت الابتزاز والتهديد*  *السيطرة على وسائل الاعلام والمدارس والجامعات والتشجيع على فتح المواخير والكبريهات ونوادى القمار وغيرها وايضا التركيز على السيطرة على البورصات ووضعها جميعا تحت سيطرة المال اليهودى*  *ضرورة احدلث ازمات اقتصادية عالمية بين الحين والاخر لزعزعة الاقتصاد العالمى ليجنى اليهود الارياح* *1-          القضاء على الضمائر والاسرة والقوميات وافساد الشباب بالمخدرات والجنس والاباحية بحجة مسايرة التقدم واخيرا نقض جميع الاديان وهدمها وخصوصا المسيحية والاسلام والهندوسية والبوذية حتى يدين العالم بعد ذلك كلة باليهودية تحت راية ملك اليهود المسيح الدجال*   *ومن كتاب البداية والنهاية لابن كثير000 فى الاسرائبيات*  *ولسنا نذكر من الاسرائيليات إلا ما أذن الشارع في نقله مما لا يخالف كتاب الله، وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو القسم الذي لا يصدق ولا يكذب، مما فيه بسط لمختصر عندنا، أو تسمية لمبهم ورد به شرعنا مما لا فائدة في تعيينه لنا فنذكره على سبيل التحلي به* *لا على سبيل الاحتياج إليه والاعتماد عليه.* *1-فأما الحديث الذي رواه البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه عن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *" بلغوا عني ولو آية، وحدثوا عن بني إسرائل ولا حرج، وحدثوا عني ولا تكذبوا علي ومن كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار "* *بخارى* *-فهو محمول على الاسرائيليات المسكوت عنها عندنا.فليس عندنا ما يصدقها ولا ما يكذبها، فيجوز روايتها للاعتبار.
فالمحتاج إليه قد بينه لنا رسولنا، وشرحه وأوضحه.عرفه من عرفه، وجهله من جهله.* *
2-كما قال علي بن أبي طالب* *" كتاب الله فيه خير ما قبلكم ونبأ ما بعدكم، وحكم ما بينكم وهو الفصل ليس بالهزل.
من تركه من جبار قصمه الله، ومن ابتغى الهدى في غيره أضله الله "* *3-وقال أبو ذر، رضي الله عنه:* *" لقد توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما طائر يطير بجناحيه إلا أذكرنا منه علما "* *صحيح* *4-وقال البخاري في كتاب بدء الخلق، سمعت عمر بن الخطاب يقول قام فينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مقاما فأخبرنا عن بدء الخلق حتى دخل أهل الجنة منازلهم.وأهل النار منازلهم " حفظ ذلك من حفظه ونسيه من نسيه "*  *-: حدثنا أبو زيد الانصاري،* *قال قال:* *صلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *" صلاة الصبح، ثم صعد المنبر، فخطبنا حتى حضرت الظهر، ثم نزل فصلى الظهر.ثم صعد المنبر، فخطبنا حتى حضرت العصر، ثم نزل فصلى العصر ثم صعد المنبر فخطبنا حتى غابت الشمس فحدثنا بما كان، وما هو كائن فأعلمنا أحفظنا "* *انفرد باخراجه مسلم** *

----------

